# Tyler Hansbrough agrees to 1-yr deal w/ Hornets



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/623851318612918272


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

@R-Star is pissed off.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Glad it's not the Pacers


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

The Raptors/Hornets essentially switched Biyombo and Hansbrough.


----------



## Pelicans808 (Jun 9, 2015)

If they can go out and sign Sean May, the Hornets are going to have a pretty good Tar Heels frontcourt.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Tyler Hansbrough is a god damn gangster.


----------

